# What are you racing?



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm currently racing Grover Pickering's 92 Sentra SE-R in SCCA ITS whenever I get the chance.

I'm currently building an 84 Porsche 944 to race in SCCA ITS. 

The SE-R will probably kick my butt.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

What do I need besides a cage and fire extinguisher to run in SOLO 1? I should be getting my cage in a few months so I can race my 1.6l for some fun.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

well, a helmet, and probably gloves and shoes, possibly a suit, and less likely, flame resistant underwear

i run my 98 240 in a soloI style competition under a different sanctioning body


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

I race in the NASA SE-R Cup Series. NASA is a great group to race with, I started off hotlapping with them a few years ago after a few POC events and I'm so glad I did. They offer instruction for beginners, too. I'd recommend to anyone that's an automotive enthusiast to get on the track at least once in your life, and NASA is a great place to do that. "I'd rather regret the things I've done than the things I didn't do".

Here's the gratuitous pic of the race car:









Tom


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2002)

Not wheel to wheel racing, but HPDE's and track days. Currently a '00 BMW M coupe. But that will soon be sold to buy a better tow vehicle to replace my old '87 big Blazer with a newer Yukon. The 240Z will go back to being my track car, maybe someday to be a race car.


----------



## plat619se (Sep 6, 2002)

*need helmet in san diego*

Anyone know where to get a helmet here in San Diego? They apparently require them for all classes of drag race down at Qualcomm Stadium. Just seeing if there are any "somewhat affordable" (under 100 bucks) helmets here...don't want to get a full face motorcycle helmet if I don't have to. 


This will be my first time...and completely stock. I must be crazy! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *I race in the NASA SE-R Cup Series. NASA is a great group to race with, I started off hotlapping with them a few years ago after a few POC events and I'm so glad I did. They offer instruction for beginners, too. I'd recommend to anyone that's an automotive enthusiast to get on the track at least once in your life, and NASA is a great place to do that. "I'd rather regret the things I've done than the things I didn't do".
> 
> Here's the gratuitous pic of the race car:
> 
> ...


And if your lucky you'll get Tom as your instructor !!!

Thanks Tom, Willow Springs 2/8/03

~Brian


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2003)

What's up GEO, thanks for the info on getting me to this site. Once I get this car together, it should be fun. Just a street car for now, at least that's what I'm telling myself. The whole ides for buying this car was to have a cheap driver...so I can dumo more cash into the GTI. By the way the threas was about what you race... Geo already knows, I race an 87 GTI in SCCA ITB class. JOE


----------



## 98_1LE (Mar 30, 2003)

I have yet to graduate to wheel to wheel, but hopefully after I graduate from college (2-3 years to go). For now, I am an autocross and HPDE weenie


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

No problem, Brian!

How's the car?

Tom


----------



## BAC (Dec 24, 2002)

gsr20det said:


> *No problem, Brian!
> 
> How's the car?
> 
> Tom *


Car is great Tom.

You going to be there May 24th-25th ???


----------



## gsr20det (Apr 30, 2002)

Yup, I'll be there 

Tom


----------

